# Has anyone got the hamberley rat cage on ecf?



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it good?

Rat Cages : Hamberley Single Metal Large Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There are a few members on the FR with this cage. Not sure if it's in show your set up but if you search for "hamberley" cage it should bring up a few threads. Apparently from what others have said it can hold 7 rats.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Also wondering how many rats can actually live in it, as they don't give the height of the cage without the stand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Never seen one but looking at the picture it looks almost impossible to get a better tray inside the cage so you would end up with bedding everywhere :hand:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Never seen one but looking at the picture it looks almost impossible to get a better tray inside the cage so you would end up with bedding everywhere :hand:


Mine don't tend to kick bedding out really and I am planning to possibly attach card/plastic to the outside of the cage(approx 2 inches) to minimise the bedding being kicked out.I like the fact that it's on a stand with wheels and also that it's 25% off at ecf


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

It's gotten the same stupid base deign as the cage I have, which is why I hacked it. You cant do anything with it.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I'm not going to be hacking anything and I've ordered it now


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Well I'm not going to be hacking anything and I've ordered it now


Good for you, let us know how it works out!


----------

